# Labor Contract Question



## rugger (Mar 15, 2009)

Upon obtaining my residency visa, my company handed me a labor contract and told me to sign it. I stated that I needed to read what I was signing, and am glad that I did.

The compensation listed in the contract differs from my negiotiated agreement, hence my trepidation for signing.

My company told me that this contract does not have to match what the companyu pays me. However, if it ever comes to a dispute, or when I eventually leave my EOSB is in jepordy of being in correct, if I understand UAE labour laws.

They also stated that this document could be amended after it is submitted, to alleviate my concerns.

I do have some trust issues with the executives of the firm, further deepening my reluctance for signing the document. 

The difference in the compensations numbers is approximately 15,000 AED.

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep, do not sign ! why would you ? Specially when you state you have some "trust issues with executives of the firm". May be a stupid question...but do you really pack you bags, abandon bridges and move to another country for a company which comes up with such stories ? And all the hassle for a company where there are trust issues ?? 

Well I ain't...! would never even contemplating a move if trust issues are already there at the beginning....

just my 2 cents worth though....

good luck, whatever you may decide !


----------



## rugger (Mar 15, 2009)

I appreciate your feedback.

I came over to work for a US Based company, and am now in the process of switching to an employee of the Joint Venture partner based in Dubai. The trust issues stem from recent developments and my first hand experience in dealing with the local executive team.

I may pack it in and head home...haven't decided yet.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Dont sign if it is not what you agreed to.


----------



## ParkZ (Mar 17, 2009)

The "labour contract" shall be the sole basis for any labour related dispute that you may have in the future to include EOSB.

If the figures are incorrect, do not sign them. Also, details on the labour contract can only be revised after 6 months.

Good luck


----------

